# 700 MHz Band banned!



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty much everyone is aware of the new FCC frequency allocations for DTV and the ban on the 700MHz band for wireless microphones, etc.

My question is.. *what have you done about it?*

Letters to the FCC Chairman, anyone? :boxer:

Pep


----------



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

I repleced my wireless that needed replaced. If Shure and all the big name companies can't get them to change no one is. The bigger issue now is letting other device use the white space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What about all the cordless phones out there that still use the 900MHz band, I have two at home that are still working and in use.


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

That's right.. there's a lot of stuff in that band.

Shure was pushing you to write to the FCC chair and request a license for that band.
Even had the forms to fill out.

We submitted the forms weeks ago for my church..... no response yet.

We have 8 Telex handhelds in that band. I called Telex to request a crystal change retrokit.... NOT available. Must replace both Xmit and Recv PCboards at about $200/unit. 

Big expense for a somewhat old system. Now we're deciding on purchasing new instead of retrofit.

Pep


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We replaced all our old handhelds two years ago at our church so we dont need to worry about that part but its still a bit silly to force someone to upgrade when there is nothing wrong with it. I can see many churches still using the older 900MHz handheld's and lapel's, nothing wrong with them for the most part other than some issues with range and interference.


----------



## Elliott Studio (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Isn't it the 700 MHz band that is now verboten? I haven't heard anything about 900 MHz.. :blink:


----------



## PepAX7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea... I'm sorry! I'll correct this. All my units are in 700MHz.

But hey.. Check out www.broadband.gov.

They got big plans!:yikes:

Pep


----------



## Soundguy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is a list of microphones the FCC is saying you can no longer use, We have the Shure UC and they operate both below and above the cut off point but they are still on the list. 

http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/wirelessmicrophones/manufacturers.html


----------

